# 36 Invincible "Papotanic" pics



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

Now thats a pimp wagon, the boat and the rig.:spineyes::cheers:


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Very nice setup!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome sled, and a heck of a tow vehicle too! Is that two of the new 4/S 300 Yamis?


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Awesome sled, and a heck of a tow vehicle too! Is that two of the new 4/S 300 Yamis?


I'm sure there are at least three. It's Bill duh.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

jakers said:


> I'm sure there are at least three. It's Bill duh.


That's what I was thinking. It looks like there are only two though. The binnacle control only has two also. Huh? Duh!:slimer:.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

You know what, my eyes are gettin old. After lookin with my mag glass, I believe I see that third one.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Which brings up another question. With the two stick binnacle, obviosly one stick operates two engines and the other just one. Is that so and which does which?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Sick!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

I saw a glimpse of it at LCBS monday afternoon...very slick indeed! ..


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

that is correct one controls two or you can run just one center with one. many options


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

You guys just don't know just how sick that boat is without touching it and hearing it. Wet Sounds system is awesome. Maybe you'll catch a few ling now with the 3 subs pounding Bill. Leave them stinking slimesticks alone!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Thirteen Wet Sounds Speakers 300 ft of cable 4 amps, 2 extra batteries. Talk about making the water shake!! Over Kill is under rated!!!!! WET SOUNDS!! 2 7215 GHP10 pilot,GMI inforamtion,Garmin vhf AIS, 12kw radar 2 kw sounder Clarion cmv1, gsd26,Garmin Weather, temp prob.42 rod holders, 475 fuel kite out lets ,deap drop outlights. any one looking I will take for sea trial !! Wet Sounds, Garmin ,Yamaha, Invincible and Custom Marine Electronics made it come together...


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Just Beautiful...


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

The port control is for throttle and gears, the starboard controll is for shoving these pictures where the sun dont shine . (im jealous)


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Holy sh----


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The boat is amazing for sure. Had a chance to walk around on it and fondle all the electronics Saturday AM at the show. Love the coffin box set up also. Have you had a chance to fuss with the GSD26/Chirp sounder ? Which transducer did you go with ?


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

I just GOOGLED "NAUTICAL PRON" and found this thread/post!!!

NICE is an understatement!


----------



## Gtobey (Mar 20, 2011)

What you can't get from these pics is the sound system this thing has in it. These guys had it cranked up and it sounded great.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> That's what I was thinking. It looks like there are only two though. The binnacle control only has two also. Huh? Duh!:slimer:.


It's called shadow technology. Very cool stuff. Both Merc and Yam have had it out awhile.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like a mean machine !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Bill thanks for the tour of the new boat. You did man amazing job.
It twas good hanging out with you guys at the show, it's been a while. Do me a favor, ask your WetSounds buddy think it's Brad who makes the iPad frame he has in his boat which by the way is a bad mfer too.
Call me with the info.
Thanks


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*More pics*


----------



## Tiki1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Great looking rig (except for the trailer).


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, it's no Cape Horn, but.......
Oh, who am I kidding - that rig is SICK


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I might drop her in the water Saturaday if I can get my compadre to give me a hand!


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

ok.....I want to do what he does for a living!!!


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Wow Bill!*



papotanic36 said:


> Thirteen Wet Sounds Speakers 300 ft of cable 4 amps, 2 extra batteries. Talk about making the water shake!! Over Kill is under rated!!!!! WET SOUNDS!! 2 7215 GHP10 pilot,GMI inforamtion,Garmin vhf AIS, 12kw radar 2 kw sounder Clarion cmv1, gsd26,Garmin Weather, temp prob.42 rod holders, 475 fuel kite out lets ,deap drop outlights. any one looking I will take for sea trial !! Wet Sounds, Garmin ,Yamaha, Invincible and Custom Marine Electronics made it come together...


What a machine!
Rik


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That's a sexy beast, Bill. Congrats to Jose on a fine choice. Tell me some more about the Garmin displays, it looks like they are completely touch screen? I'm leery of touch screens in a humid/wet environment (stupid blackberry Storm drives me nuts when I'm on the water, near the water, outside my house, etc.). Have y'all used them before?


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Had the touch screens for a while now with no problems. I had the 5212 than the 7212 both work great now two 7215's.


----------



## DaveNC (Apr 5, 2009)

WOW!! Beautiful!!


----------



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

Saw this in Kemah last weekend. Couldn't keep the drool from coming out of my mouth... Awesome looking boat.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

That's a get tight sucka's!!!! boat brotha.


DL


----------

